

Mark Zuckerberg isn't Mark Zuckerberg - ayanb
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/08/mark-zuckerberg-isnt-mark-zuckerberg.html

======
rglover
Nice little anecdote. It's really annoying when people say "you'll never be
the next Mark Zuckerberg." Sure, it's unlikely, but there's not some cosmic
force stopping you from doing so. It's all about your starting position, your
motivation, and your willingness to succeed.

